# ][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][



## happy angel (18 أغسطس 2008)

*][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][*

التسرع في اتخاذ القرارات في امور ... و المواقف الخاطئه لها اثر يعود على صاحبه 

تألم .. حتى .. تتعلم 

هذه حكمة منطبقة على كل الناس

لو ان كل من عضه الزمن بنابه قال:اااااه 

منهم من تكون آه علي شكل صرخة .. 

منهم من تكون آه علي هيئة دمعة صامتة .. 

منهم من تكون آه تمرداً على ماحوله .. وصداماً مع من حوله .. 

منهم من تكون آه متجمدة علي عتبة انتظار لا يدري متى ينتهي .. 

ومنهم من تكون آه درساً له لتقول بالنيابة عنه 

علمتني الحياة أن أتلقى ... كل ألوانها رضاً وقبولاً..!!

علمتني الحياة أن لها طعمين ... مراً وسائغاً معسولاً ..!!

الحياة مدرسة والقليل من ينجح فيها بتفوق ... 

فلابد من العثرات فتمتلئ شهادات تجاربنا بدوائر حمراء 

تعطينا الخبر بأننا سقطنا !! 

لكن الأهم أن لا نستمر في تلوين تلك الشهادات بذلك اللون المزعج !! 

فلكل جواد .............. كبوه !!

فلنشد السرج على ظهره من جديد ولنشد عزمه فلازال هناك أمل في الفوز 

في ما راثون الحياة لينسى بعدها تلك الكبوة المؤلمه ,, !!


لا احد من البشر لا يوجد في قاموسه أكثر من كلمة( آآآه )واحدة .. 

ويختلف طرحها وشرحها .. باختلاف المواقف ..

وباختلاف وسائل الإفصاح والتعبير .. 

وتبقى ( آه ) الصدى الأمين الحائر .. وأحيانا الصدى الحزين الجائر .. 

تبقي بصرختها .. وبدمعتها الصامتة .. وبغموضها ..

وبتمردها .. وبتجمدها وحيرتها 

تبقي الوجه الأول الشاكي الموجع للإنسان ... كل إنسان 

وعلى الرغم من ظلالها الحزينة .. فان وجود الوجه الثاني ..

حيث البسمة .. لا يمكن صرفه.. ولا التعامل به .. ومعه.. 

إلا إذا اقترن بوجهه الأول الباكي الشاكي .. والسبب في غاية البساطة .. 

السبب : 
(( ان من لم يتألم ..لا يمكن له أن يتذوق طعم السعادة )) ..


نعم 


تألم .. حتى .. تتعلم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2008)

تألم .. حتى .. تتعلم




موضوع هاااايل بجد



مرسي ليكي​


----------



## ارووجة (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][*

فعلا تألم كي تتعلم
ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][*
> 
> التسرع في اتخاذ القرارات في امور ... و المواقف الخاطئه لها اثر يعود على صاحبه
> 
> ...






الحياة مدرسة والقليل من ينجح فيها بتفوق ... 

فلابد من العثرات فتمتلئ شهادات تجاربنا بدوائر حمراء 

تعطينا الخبر بأننا سقطنا !! 



المشاركة كلها روعة
انما هذه الجملة اكثر من روعة
مشكوررررررررررة
سلام المسيح:t9:
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2008)

*وحشتينا ووحشتنا مواضيعك يا قمرررررر ..مووضوع جمييييييييل ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## meraa (19 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ميرسى يا جميل 
​


----------



## happy angel (19 أغسطس 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> تألم .. حتى .. تتعلم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][*



ارووجة قال:


> فعلا تألم كي تتعلم
> ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (19 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> الحياة مدرسة والقليل من ينجح فيها بتفوق ...
> 
> فلابد من العثرات فتمتلئ شهادات تجاربنا بدوائر حمراء
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك  حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (19 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *وحشتينا ووحشتنا مواضيعك يا قمرررررر ..مووضوع جمييييييييل ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][*

*ميرسي ياقمر على تعبك*
*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## الى النور (19 أغسطس 2008)

كثيرا ما بكيت من جروحي
لكني شكرت ربي اكثر عندما ارى نفسي اقوى بها
شكرا لك على هذه الكلمات الجميلة


----------



## MarMar2004 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][*

فعلا تألم كي تتعلم
ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## sameh7610 (19 أغسطس 2008)

> الحياة مدرسة والقليل من ينجح فيها بتفوق ...



*عندك حق انجل

موضوع رائع

ميرسى ليكى كتير​*


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2008)

meraa قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع ميرسى يا جميل
> ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى​


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *ميرسي ياقمر على تعبك*
> *ربنا يفرحك*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى​


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2008)

الى النور قال:


> كثيرا ما بكيت من جروحي
> لكني شكرت ربي اكثر عندما ارى نفسي اقوى بها
> شكرا لك على هذه الكلمات الجميلة



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى​


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][*



marmar2004 قال:


> فعلا تألم كي تتعلم
> ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل



ميرسى لمشاركاتك​


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *عندك حق انجل
> 
> موضوع رائع
> 
> ميرسى ليكى كتير​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك​​


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*



			][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


][®][^][®][ تألم حتى تتعلم...؟؟][®][^][®][

التسرع في اتخاذ القرارات في امور ... و المواقف الخاطئه لها اثر يعود على صاحبه 

تألم .. حتى .. تتعلم 

هذه حكمة منطبقة على كل الناس

لو ان كل من عضه الزمن بنابه قال:اااااه 

منهم من تكون آه علي شكل صرخة .. 

منهم من تكون آه علي هيئة دمعة صامتة .. 

منهم من تكون آه تمرداً على ماحوله .. وصداماً مع من حوله .. 

منهم من تكون آه متجمدة علي عتبة انتظار لا يدري متى ينتهي .. 

ومنهم من تكون آه درساً له لتقول بالنيابة عنه 

علمتني الحياة أن أتلقى ... كل ألوانها رضاً وقبولاً..!!

علمتني الحياة أن لها طعمين ... مراً وسائغاً معسولاً ..!!

الحياة مدرسة والقليل من ينجح فيها بتفوق ... 

فلابد من العثرات فتمتلئ شهادات تجاربنا بدوائر حمراء 

تعطينا الخبر بأننا سقطنا !! 

لكن الأهم أن لا نستمر في تلوين تلك الشهادات بذلك اللون المزعج !! 

فلكل جواد .............. كبوه !!

فلنشد السرج على ظهره من جديد ولنشد عزمه فلازال هناك أمل في الفوز 

في ما راثون الحياة لينسى بعدها تلك الكبوة المؤلمه ,, !!


لا احد من البشر لا يوجد في قاموسه أكثر من كلمة( آآآه )واحدة .. 

ويختلف طرحها وشرحها .. باختلاف المواقف ..

وباختلاف وسائل الإفصاح والتعبير .. 

وتبقى ( آه ) الصدى الأمين الحائر .. وأحيانا الصدى الحزين الجائر .. 

تبقي بصرختها .. وبدمعتها الصامتة .. وبغموضها ..

وبتمردها .. وبتجمدها وحيرتها 

تبقي الوجه الأول الشاكي الموجع للإنسان ... كل إنسان 

وعلى الرغم من ظلالها الحزينة .. فان وجود الوجه الثاني ..

حيث البسمة .. لا يمكن صرفه.. ولا التعامل به .. ومعه.. 

إلا إذا اقترن بوجهه الأول الباكي الشاكي .. والسبب في غاية البساطة .. 

السبب : 
(( ان من لم يتألم ..لا يمكن له أن يتذوق طعم السعادة )) ..


نعم 


تألم .. حتى .. تتعلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا لابد ان اى حد يشوف صعوبات فى حياتة . وبعدين الحياة الابدية مش ببلاش لابد اننا نلاقى الاهانات من المسلمين لكن برده احنا صابرين لان معانا ملك الملوك ورب الكون ومخلص البشرية .
لكن احنا مش عاوزين نبعد عن ربنا ولو للحظة واحدة ياريت توعدونى كلكم لان الحياة مع المسيح ما احلاها حياة وما اطعمها وافضلها واحسنها وانا مش عارف اعبر عن اللى جوايا لكن بكل فخر اقول انا بحبك يا يسوع وعمرى ابداً فى يوم ابعد عنك كفايه السنين اللى فاتت والعذاب اللى اتعذبته لاجل الخلاص لنفسي . 
ربنا يباركك يا اختى الغالية hapy angel  انتى وكل الاخوة الموجودين فى هذا المنتدى العظيم كنيستى الالكترونية . 
سلام ملك السلام*


----------



## happy angel (22 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *
> فعلا لابد ان اى حد يشوف صعوبات فى حياتة . وبعدين الحياة الابدية مش ببلاش لابد اننا نلاقى الاهانات من المسلمين لكن برده احنا صابرين لان معانا ملك الملوك ورب الكون ومخلص البشرية .
> لكن احنا مش عاوزين نبعد عن ربنا ولو للحظة واحدة ياريت توعدونى كلكم لان الحياة مع المسيح ما احلاها حياة وما اطعمها وافضلها واحسنها وانا مش عارف اعبر عن اللى جوايا لكن بكل فخر اقول انا بحبك يا يسوع وعمرى ابداً فى يوم ابعد عنك كفايه السنين اللى فاتت والعذاب اللى اتعذبته لاجل الخلاص لنفسي .
> ربنا يباركك يا اختى الغالية hapy angel  انتى وكل الاخوة الموجودين فى هذا المنتدى العظيم كنيستى الالكترونية .
> سلام ملك السلام*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2008)

*جملة تحمل كل المعانى *
*تألم حتى تتعلم*
*بجد موضوع هايل*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا امنا الغالية*
*ويبارك حضورك وسطينا*​


----------



## happy angel (24 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *جملة تحمل كل المعانى *
> *تألم حتى تتعلم*
> *بجد موضوع هايل*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا امنا الغالية*
> *ويبارك حضورك وسطينا*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجوجو ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*تألم ........حتى تتعلم*

*
تألم حتى تتعلم

هــــذه حـكـمــة منـطـبـقـه عــلــى كــــل الــنـــاس 


{{ لـو ان كـل مــن عـضـه الـزمـن بنـابـه قــال: آآآآه )) 


مـنـهـم مـــن تـكــون آهـــه عـلــي شـكــل صـرخــة .. 


منـهـم مــن تـكـون آهــه عـلـي هيـئـة دمـعــة صـامـتـة .. 


منهم من تكون آهـه تمـرداً علـى ماحولـه .. وصدامـاً مـع مـن حولـه .. 


منهم من تكون آهه متجمـدة علـي عتبـة انتظـار لا يـدري متـي ينتهـي .. 


ومنهـم مــن تـكـون آهــه درســاً لــه لتـقـول بالنيـابـة عـنـه 


علمتنـي الحـيـاة أن أتلـقـى ... كــل ألوانـهـا رضــاً وقـبـولاً..!! 


علمتنـي الحيـاة أن لـهـا طعمـيـن ... مــراً وسائـغـاً معـسـولاً ..!! 


الحـيـاة مـدرسـة والقلـيـل مـــن يـنـجـح فـيـهـا بـتـفـوق ... 


فلابـد مـن العثـرات فتمتـلـئ شـهـادات تجاربـنـا بـدوائـر حـمـراء 


تـعـطـيـنــا الــخــبـــر بــأنــنـــا سـقــطــنــا !! 


لكن الأهم أن لانستمر في تلويـن تلـك الشهـادات بذلـك اللـون المزعـج !! 


فــلـــكـــل جــــــــواد .............. كــــبــــوه !! 


فلنشد السرج على ظهره من جديد ولنشد عزمه 


فلازال هناك أمـل فـي الفـوز فـي ماراثـون الحيـاة 


لينـسـى بعـدهـا تـلـك الكـبـوة المؤلـمـه ,, !! 



لا احد من البشر لا يوجد فـي قاموسـه اكثـر مـن كلمـة ( آآآه ) واحـدة .. 


ويخـتـلـف طـرحـهـا وشـرحـهـا .. بـاخـتـلاف الـمـواقــف .. 


وبـاخــتــلاف وســائـــل الافـــصـــاح والـتـعـبـيــر .. 


وتبقى ( آه ) الصدى الامين الحائـر .. وأحيانـا الصـدى الحزيـن الجائـر .. 


تبـقـي بصرخـتـهـا .. وبدمعـتـهـا الصـامـتـة .. وبغمـوضـهـا .. 


وبــتــمــردهــا .. وبـتـجــمــدهــا وحــيــرتــهـــا 


تبقـي الـوجـه الاول الشـاكـي المـوجـع للانـسـان ... كــل انـسـان 


وعلـى الرغـم مـن ظلالهـا الحزينـة .. فـان وجـود الوجـه الثـانـي .. 


حيـث البسمـة .. لايمـكـن صـرفـه.. ولا التعـامـل بــه .. ومـعـه.. 


الا اذا اقترن بوجهه الاول الباكي الشاكي .. والسبب في غاية البساطة .. 


السبب : 


(( ان مـن لـم يتألـم ..لا يمكـن لـه أن يـتـذوق طـعـم السـعـادة ..)) 



(( لهذا تـــألـــم .. حـــتـــى تــتــعــلــم )) ​*


----------



## remon_fans (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم ........حتى تتعلم*



rana1981 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> السبب :
> ...



*موضوع جميل شكرا لمجهودك ؛*​


----------



## وليم تل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم ........حتى تتعلم*

شكرا رانا
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم ........حتى تتعلم*



remon_fans قال:


> *موضوع جميل شكرا لمجهودك ؛*​



*شكرا يا ريمون عالمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم ........حتى تتعلم*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا رانا
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



*شكرا الك لمرورك الجميل
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم ........حتى تتعلم*



rana1981 قال:


> *
> علمتنـي الحـيـاة أن أتلـقـى ... كــل ألوانـهـا رضــاً وقـبـولاً..!!
> 
> علمتنـي الحيـاة أن لـهـا طعمـيـن ... مــراً وسائـغـاً معـسـولاً ..!!
> ...






*مرسي راانا علي كلامك الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم ........حتى تتعلم*



mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي راانا علي كلامك الجميل
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*شكرا يا مايكل على مرورك​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم ........حتى تتعلم*



> (( لهذا تـــألـــم .. حـــتـــى تــتــعــلــم ))


شكرا" اخت رااااااااااااانا
على الكلام الجميل
سلام المسيح​


----------



## لوقا عادل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم ........حتى تتعلم*

تألمنا الكثر
ولم نجد حل


----------



## rana1981 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم ........حتى تتعلم*



كليمو قال:


> ​شكرا" اخت رااااااااااااانا
> على الكلام الجميل
> سلام المسيح​



*شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم ........حتى تتعلم*



لوقا عادل قال:


> تألمنا الكثر
> ولم نجد حل



*لا اكيد رح تلاقي حل بس انت اصبر قليلا
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*تألم حتى تتعلم..وتعلم ان لاتصرخ*

*تألم حتى تتعلم .. وتعلم أن لا تصرخ 


لو ان كل من عضه الزمن بنابه.... قال: آآآآه 

لما وجدت في هذا الكون الا شاكيا باكيا ..ولكن الناس يختلفون في قدراتهم على

التحمل ..وعلى مواجهة المصاعب والمصائب .. 

منهم من تكون آهاته على شكل صرخة .. 

منهم من تكون آهاته على هيئة دمعة صامتة .. 

منهم من تكون آهاته تمرداً على ماحوله ..وصداماً مع من حوله .. 

منهم من تكون آهاته متجمدة على عتبة انتظار لا يدري متي ينتهي .. 

ومنهم من تكون آهاته درساً له لتقول بالنيابة عنه 



علمتني الحياة أن أتلقى ..... كل ألوانها رضاً وقبولاً..!!

علمتني الحياة أن لها طعمين ... مراً وسائغاً معسولاً ...!!

لا احد من البشر لا يوجد في قاموسه اكثر من كلمة ( آآآه ) واحدة .. 

ويختلف طرحها وشرحها ..باختلاف المواقف ..وباختلاف وسائل الافصاح والتعبير .. 

وتبقي ( آه ) الصدى الامين الحائر ..وأحيانا الصدي الحزين الجائر .. 

تبقي بصرختها ...وبدمعتها الصامتة ..وبغموضها ..وبتمردها ..وبتجمدها وحيرتها 

تبقي الوجه الاول الشاكي الموجع للانسان ...كل انسان 

وعلي الرغم من ظلالها الحزينة ..فان وجود الوجه الثاني ..حيث البسمة ..

لايمكن صرفه..ولا التعامل به ..ومعه.. 

الا اذا اقترن بوجهه الاول الباكي الشاكي ..والسبب في غاية البساطة ..السبب : 


(( ان من لم يتألم ..لا يمكن له أن يتذوق طعم السعادة .تألم ..حتي تتعلم )) .. 

فيا كثر اعتذاراتنا في حياتنيا ويا كثر صرخاتنا في حياتنا فحاول ان تجعل صرخاتك تصبح ابتسامات*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم حتى تتعلم..وتعلم ان لاتصرخ*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> علمتني الحياة أن أتلقى ..... كل ألوانها رضاً وقبولاً..!!
> 
> علمتني الحياة أن لها طعمين ... مراً وسائغاً معسولاً ...!!
> ...





*رووعه من روائع مرمر

مرسي ليكي كتير

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم حتى تتعلم..وتعلم ان لاتصرخ*

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
ربنا يباركك يا مرمر ويعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم حتى تتعلم..وتعلم ان لاتصرخ*

موضوع رااااااائع يا مرمر

ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم حتى تتعلم..وتعلم ان لاتصرخ*

موضوع راااائع يا مرمر

شكرااااااا  على الموضوع اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## SALVATION (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم حتى تتعلم..وتعلم ان لاتصرخ*

_



فحاول ان تجعل صرخاتك تصبح ابتسامات​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مشكوره كتييير مرمر لكلماتك
يسوع يفرح قلبك​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم حتى تتعلم..وتعلم ان لاتصرخ*



> *(( ان من لم يتألم ..لا يمكن له أن يتذوق طعم السعادة .تألم ..حتي تتعلم )) .. *


 
فعلا يا مرمر
علشان نحس بالسعاده لازم نتالم
موضوع روعه يا شقيه
تسلم ايديك
ويسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم حتى تتعلم..وتعلم ان لاتصرخ*

*وااااااااااااااو يا مرمر موضوع اكتر من رائع بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمرة​*


----------



## وليم تل (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تألم حتى تتعلم..وتعلم ان لاتصرخ*




> (( ان من لم يتألم ..لا يمكن له أن يتذوق طعم السعادة .تألم ..حتي تتعلم )) ..



حقا مرمر مارو
من ليس لة المقدرة على التألم هو فاقد الاحساس
ومن يفقد احساسة يفقد ايضا انسانيتة
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*

هذه حكمة منطبقة على كل الناس 
لو أن كل من عضه الزمن بنابه قال: آآآآه 
منهم من تكون آهه على شكل صرخة .. 
 منهم من تكون آهه على هيئة دمعة صامتة .. ​ منهم من تكون آهه تمرداً على ماحوله .. وصداماً مع من حوله .. 
منهم من تكون آهه متجمدة على عتبة إنتظار لا يدري متى ينتهي .. 
ومنهم من تكون آهه درساً له لتقول بالنيابة عنه .. 

علمتني الحياة أن أتلقى ... كل ألوانها رضاً وقبولاً..!! 
علمتني الحياة أن لها طعمين ... مراً وسائغاً معسولاً .!! 
الحياة مدرسة والقليل من ينجح فيها بتفوق ... 
فلابد من العثرات فتمتلئ شهادات تجاربنا بدوائر حمراء 
تعطينا الخبر بأننا سقطنا !! 
لكن الأهم أن لانستمر في تلوين تلك الشهادات بذلك اللون المزعج !! 
فلكل جواد ........ كبوه 
فلنشد السرج على ظهره من جديد ولنشد عزمه فلازال هناك أمل في الفوز 
في ماراثون الحياة لينسى بعدها تلك الكبوة المؤلمه !! 

لا أحد من البشر لا يوجد في قاموسه أكثر من كلمة ( آآآه ) واحدة 
ويختلف طرحها وشرحها .. بإختلاف المواقف ... 
وبإختلاف وسائل الإفصاح والتعبير .. 
وتبقى ( آه ) الصدى الأمين الحائر .. وأحيانا الصدى الحزين الجائر ... 
تبقي بصرختها .. وبدمعتها الصامتة .. وبغموضها ... 
وبتمردها ... وبتجمدها وحيرتها ... 
تبقي الوجه الأول الشاكي الموجع للإنسان ... كل إنسان ! 
وعلى الرغم من ظلالها الحزينة .. فإن وجود الوجه الثاني . 
حيث البسمة .. لايمكن صرفه.. ولا التعامل به .. ومعه.. 
إلا إذا إقترن بوجهه الأول الباكي الشاكي .. والسبب في غاية البساطة . 
السبب : 
(( إن من لم يتألم .. لا يمكن له أن يتذوق طعم السعادة .)) 
(( إن لم تتألم لم تتعلم ))

لماذا نتألم
*********
روعة الحياة في العيون الحزينة جوهر براق ...
لا طعم للحياة بدون مشاكل , ولا قيمة لها بدون متاعب , ولا أثر لها بدون صعوبات ,
تماما كما أن النهار لا طعم له بدون ليل , والفرح بدون ألم , والنجاح بدون التضحية , 
والعلا بدون السهر .. 
إن الحياة أكثر جمالاً وروعة في عيون المتعبين..
تجده يسعى ويحفى وقد أضناه التعب .... 
ولكن لايلبث أن يرى طفلاً يبتهج لإحسان قد قدمه له ... 
إلا وقد إنفرجت كل أساريره وراح كل تعبه .....
والحقيقة ليست هنا ...
الحقيقة ..!!
شيء ندركه ... وننساه
نسعى وراءه .... ونبتعد عنه
ولكن ...
ما معنى أن تكون مهموماً أو حزيناً .....؟
ما معنى أن تتألم لكلام يقوله صديق عن صديقه ؟؟
أو تحزن من أجل جار فقد عزيزاً عليه ؟
ما معنى أن تبكي لحادث وقع لإنسان لا تعرفه ؟؟
ما معنى أن يتحرك قلبك لمأساة يعيشها أخوك ؟؟
ما معنى كل هذه الأشياء وغيرها؟؟
معناه أن تتعب ...
معناه أن تشقى ...
معناه .. أن تضيف لرصيدك الخاص من المشاكل والمتاعب رصيداً جديداً ...
معناه أنك إنسان ... تعيش الحياة طولاً وعرضاً ...
وبكل معاني الإنسانية التي أودعها الله فيك ...
هذا هو الألم الذي يأتي على أحد من البشر ... يداهمه ... يكاد يحيله جثة خامدة ....
جثة تتنفس ... تتحرك ...
لكنها لا تشعر سوى الكآبة والإنقباض ...
ويبقى هناك تساؤل ....
عن ماهية تصرفنا مع هذا الألم الذي يفترسنا ....أقابعون مطأطئوا الرأس ...
مستسلمون وهالكون ؟؟ أم صامدون في وجه الريح فناجون من خضمة إعصاره ؟؟ 
وهنا تكمن الروعة ....
هكذا تكون نعمة القدرة على (التألم) ... 
فالألم .. هو النار التي تصقلنا ....
النار التي تجعلنا أكثر صفاءًا...النار التي تحول العظم داخلنا إلى ماس لامع براق... 
هو الأداة الغامضة التي تنبهنا إلى حقيقة أنفسنا ...
الأداة التي تفتح عيوننا على مواضع خللنا .. وعيوبنا .. فنسعى جاهدين على التخلص منها ...
الألم.. هو تلك القوة المبهمة المحركة التي تجعل عقولنا تسيطر على أنفسنا فتجعلنا 
نتراجع ...نفكر .. نتصرف بطريقة أخرى نقية صافية ...
من هنا .. تنبع السعادة ...
فنحن عندما نعاني ... نتعذب.. نتألم ...نصبح أكثر نضجاً.. وأكثر قدرة 
على التحمل , وأكثر عطفا على الآخرين .... 
وأكثر تسامحا معهم ... أكثر إحساساً بوطأة آلمهم.. 
وبالتالي ...أكثر إنسانية
منقول

​


----------



## yousteka (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*

وااااااااااااااااااو ياكيري بجد موضوع غاية في الروعة

خلانى اشكر ربنا كتير على الضيق والالم

مرررسي خالص يا عسولة على التوبيك الجامد ده

وليكى تقييم عندي ياقمر لانه مش نافع دلوقتى

ربنا معاكى دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## maroo maroo (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*

موضوع حلووو اوووووى
ميررررررسى كتيررررررررررررررر
ربنااااااا يبااااااااااركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*

موضوع رااااااائع يا كيريا
ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*

*موضوع جميل و رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## rana1981 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*

*السبب : 
(( إن من لم يتألم .. لا يمكن له أن يتذوق طعم السعادة .)) 
(( إن لم تتألم لم تتعلم ))

موضوع رائع بكل معانيه
شكرا يا قمر *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*



yousteka قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااو ياكيري بجد موضوع غاية في الروعة
> 
> خلانى اشكر ربنا كتير على الضيق والالم
> 
> ...


*
ربنا يخليكى يا يويو
دايما رافعه من روحى النعنويه
ياااااااااارب منحرمش منك ابدااااااااا
وابقى نورينى علطول
ويعوضك حببتى لمرورك الحلو دة​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*



maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع حلووو اوووووى
> ميررررررسى كتيررررررررررررررر
> ربنااااااا يبااااااااااركك



*
ميرسى مارو حبيبتى
مرورك يابنوته بيفرحنى
يارب ماانحرم منه ابداااااااااا​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل و رائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*
ميرسى يا ماجد لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا كيريا
> ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*

ويبارك حياتك انت كمان
ميرسى جداااااااااااا ليك لمرورك
وةتشجيعك ومتابعتك ليا
ربنا يباركك ياكوكو​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ان لم تتألم لن تتعلم*



rana1981 قال:


> *السبب :
> (( إن من لم يتألم .. لا يمكن له أن يتذوق طعم السعادة .))
> (( إن لم تتألم لم تتعلم ))
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى يا رانا لمرورك الحلو دة ياغاليه
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

